
Ask HN: I need a serious critique of the UX of this hiring app? - Morgan17
The app is called nudj it&#x27;s on the app store. We are encountering a few blocks in the funnel but can&#x27;t identify if it&#x27;s messaging, bad UX or just not good overall.
Would love to get some genuine feedback. Thanks HN
======
an4rchy
Tried to do a quick walkthrough of it, a couple of pointers: \- The first
screen (phone number) is covered by a modal asking for notification
permissions (you might want to move that later into the flow) I hit "Dont
allow" and it took me to a page saying "Nudj doesn't have access to your
contacts". I understand that this might be relevant at a later point but let
the user see the app and register before asking for all these permissions. (I
can't move forward from this page because the only option is hitting
"Settings" and giving you access to my contacts). I quit the app at this
point.

I restarted the app and decided to try with a fake UK number, and hit next
once again, it asks for permission to access contacts. I hit don't allow and
got stuck at the same settings page. At this point I would give up and leave
(unless I see value in an app I wouldn't want to allow it to notify me or give
it access to my contacts).

My two cents:

If the purpose is to share jobs etc , let me find something interesting (that
I want to share with others) and when I click share ask for permission.

If I use the App a few times or if I specifically ask to be notified ask for
"notifications" permission.

~~~
Morgan17
Cheers! this is really helpful. If you were hiring you'd post a job and ask
your contacts for recommendations and whoever was interested you'd launch a
chat. Jobs are linked by numbers (think Whatsapp) which is why we ask for a
number. so you get the right notifications. The ideal workflow is that you'd
be invited by a hirer or referrer (who you know, they must have your number in
order to ask you) to view an existing job. Which should be the incentive to
continue. As you were trying out the UX with no context it's helpful to know
what other's might be experiencing. We are exploring having the job first then
going through a download/setup process.

